# Inherited Pocket Watches



## Colourjam (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello folks,

This is my first post on the forum, and I hope its OK to ask for a little help and advice.

My Mother was recently left some family heirlooms, two of these heirlooms were old pocket watches. These were owned by my great great great ancestors, one being Samuel Teece as inscripted on the watch with the date 1872. One of the watches is in full working order the first as shown in the photos below. The second is missing its hands and the front peice of glass.

I took some quick snaps this afternoon which are included below. I also shot the stamp marks internaly on both watches.

We did try to date the watches but the symbols seem to be repeated over the years and are only a tiny bit different from year to year, ie the "E" symbol.

If there are any experts out there that could give us a definative date of both watches that would be fantastic.

Also we would like to have the second watch repaired but are unsure who we can trust to undertake this job.

The first watch has a wee story behind the button spanner on the chain, seemingly it was made from a gun from the damaged HMS Lion in WW1 but I can find out the full story if anyone is interested.

I'm thinking both watches are pretty standard for their time, but it would still be nice to get definative dates, and an idea of value for insurance purposes.

Here are the photos in order of first watch to last:

First watch:


----------



## Colourjam (Mar 27, 2008)

Second watch:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations colourjam and welcome to









I too know nothing about pocket watches hence my recent posts (No.1 of 3 etc. etc) which i recently inherited too so I hope you get some good advice from the forum soon enough.

As I was ever only interested in wrist-watches now I've got these few pocket watches it feels really nice and I hope you enjoy yours too.

Good luck - Stu

PS - If you do manage to locate a decent repair guy then do let me know 

PPS - forgot to say - greats pics BTW.


----------



## Colourjam (Mar 27, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> Congratulations colourjam and welcome to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Stuart, thanks for the welcome.

I did check out your posts, your watches look cool as.

Yeah I wasnt really into watches at all until I saw these, they have kind have peaqued my interested... mostly because they have been handed down in my family for over 100 years. It amazes me to think of my ancestors going about their daily business and looking at these watches etc

Thanks for the comment about the pics... I think I coulda got better ones, I just wanted to take some quick snaps so just set up a bit of curved A3 and shot with the flash. If I was doing it again I'd get the flash reflection eliminated and use a tripod etc.

I'll def let you know if I find a repair guy!


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

HI welcome to the forum, very nice pocket watches you have there.

don't know a lot about pocket watches I'm afraid.









Andy


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Just got off the phone to Steve at 'Rye Time Watch Repair' (you'll need to Google it ) who has agreed to have a look at my pocket watches







so you could give him a bell.

Best of luck!


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Colourjam,I don't know anything about English marks so I googled and came up with this. The four marks on the inside of cases mean the following: The standard of the case material. In both your watches the lion means silver. The assay office. In your first watch it is Chester and in the second,London. The letter inside the shield is the date. It is determined by shield style and letter style. In the first watch I believe it is 1888 and in the second 1864 as near as I can tell. Keep in mind this is the date for the case and not the movement. Movements were made by one person or company and cases by some other. The letters designate the case maker or silversmith. In the first I believe it would be Colin Cheshire and in the second William Henderson. Again I could be off on this.

The movements would have to be identified by what is stamped or engraved on them. The second watch, judging by age could be a fusee movement but I am just guessing since you haven't photographed them.

Marvelous thing that Google search!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> Just got off the phone to Steve at 'Rye Time Watch Repair' (you'll need to Google it ) who has agreed to have a look at my pocket watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Colourjam just noticed my typo - its 'Ryte' Time Watch Repairs btw. Cheers Stu


----------



## Colourjam (Mar 27, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Just got off the phone to Steve at 'Rye Time Watch Repair' (you'll need to Google it ) who has agreed to have a look at my pocket watches
> ...


Hi Stuart,

I got in touch with Stephen at Ryte time so think I'm posting off the watches.

Thanks for passing along his details! Could you post back here when you have your watch back? I'd be interested to see how you got on.


----------



## Colourjam (Mar 27, 2008)

BTW thanks for the reply watchnutz, appreciated.


----------

